# The Newlywed Cookbook by Robin Miller



## marip (Jun 16, 2012)

My daughter is getting married in the fall.  I'm thinking about getting The Newlywed Cookbook by Robin Miller.  Does anyone have this cookbook and how do you like it?


----------

